# Revue Seiko Seikonaut Snkk52 Full Gold



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose de découvrir une montre automatique Seiko assez rare, la *Seiko Seikonaut*


----------



## Untel (Oct 30, 2016)

On ne s'attend pas à voir une Seiko 5 de ce style. Ça surprend.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

En effet et meme niveau qualité et finissions on est au dessus des five qu on connait aujourd'hui


----------

